# group study or study partner for oct 2015 exam



## PEoct (Jul 20, 2015)

hello

for anyone who would like to form a group or just need a study partner please PM me.

i am getting back on study routine from July 30.

i have lots of notes and material which i am willing to share and learn from others.

thank you and good luck

shubpreet


----------



## CaptainDuck (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm down.


----------



## kduff70 (Aug 6, 2015)

im down too


----------



## dooboo76 (Aug 6, 2015)

I am down too.


----------



## trainrider (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm interested. Are the meetings actually happening?


----------



## PEoct (Aug 7, 2015)

hello ,

all those who messaged me. i am so sorry for the delay.

this weekend will make google group and will add all those are interested.

really need motivation ,,,,,,,  this time havnt started studying anything yet......... hope group will motivate me as well as other.

thank you !


----------



## CaptainDuck (Aug 17, 2015)

Did this ever happen?


----------



## Raj_NYU (Aug 20, 2015)

Please add me too. [email protected] Need to exchange some materials and motivation as well. Can't afford to retake the test.


----------



## PEoct (Aug 20, 2015)

hello all

i m so sorry. well i am not able to get back to studies..... somethings are coming UP  but good luck to all.

i wont be studying hard this time, hardly started anything,,,,, wanted to motivate others n myself but ITS JUST NOT HAPPENING 

GOOD LUCK ALL !


----------



## jmooney5115 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello. I just created a Google group. I plan to take the PE April 2015, I haven't decided between the power or electronics exam.

To weed out spam and our hard earned work ethic, the group is invite only. If this is a problem, I can make the group public.

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ee-pe-exam-prep

--

jmooney


----------

